# question about spraying



## dahowlers (Nov 19, 2012)

How do breeders keep their cats from spraying in the house?


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I thought back in April when you asked how to stop her spraying you were going to spay her. If she's STILL intact she's picking up a habit that will last her a lifetime.


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

I agree with Mowmow...

Typically breeders will keep intact cats confined to one room; females will mark to attract a mate, males will spray to mark their territory. there's not really a way around this.

Generally pets who are spayed or neutered are just, overall, easier pets to keep. there's more than one reason S/N is a good idea.


----------



## dahowlers (Nov 19, 2012)

I did get her spayed, quite a while ago. I was just wondering. I was having a conversation with several friends about the pros and cons of neutering in relation to dogs and their long term health and I was pondering about how the effects are similar to cats, and should someone choose not to neuter their cat, how would they prevent them from spraying? But I guess that makes sense x3 I wasn't positive if there was any way to tell a cat not to spray.


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

For dogs the issue is a lot less exciting than people tend to think - especially people who don't neuter for one reason or another.

The only time neutering causes true negative effects is when it is done young (under 9 months) to breeds who are going to be over 150 lbs. I've read a few studies (which I don't have time to dig up ATM, or else I'd link them) that specifically looked at this. Any claims about changing the dog's 'drive', level of energy, ect are simply false on a large scale.

Anyways, back to the topic. Nope, no way of preventing it. You cross your fingers and hope, or confine the cats.


----------



## dahowlers (Nov 19, 2012)

In terms of pet dogs, I think people are over-dramatic about it, although if you don't have to pay for it then don't. No need to fix what isn't broken or causing a problem!

" Any claims about changing the dog's 'drive', level of energy, ect are simply false on a large scale."
Oh yes, those are all false, but we were discussing in terms of gland production and effecting the angulation of the long bones in the legs, since ligament tears are a lot more common in early altered dogs than in unaltered or late altered dogs, in terms of working dogs.

Thanks for the answer though!


----------

